# Laser Measure



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Just curious if anyone uses a laser measure. I saw one demonstrated today and was thinking that it would come in handy. What do you think?

Cheers.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just one word...........Batteries :furious:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have one, mine isn't so hot in bright sunlight because I can't see the dot from a hundred ft, away. Inside work for estimating it's fast and accurate and I can see the laser to know where I'm aiming. 
Thier reasonable enough if one gets used to using it.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Laser measure....as in the pointing device??? saw one of those once, thought it was kind of stupid IMO, tape measures, yard tape and measuring wheel work great.

I just figure you think your taking a measurement, and the beam hits off someone and you get an inaccurate measurement so easy.

The only laser I have is a level laser, I swear by those. When your doing a big commercial rough in and you have floor drains, shower drains, clean outs and w/c's they REALLY come in handy!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Just like anything nothing is perfect and takes some getting used to. But it's fast and for the person that uses it enough it becomes a handy tool. Especially if theres a pit bull in the yard and you want to measure from the alley to the house.:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> Laser measure....as in the pointing device??? saw one of those once, thought it was kind of stupid IMO, tape measures, yard tape and measuring wheel work great.
> 
> I just figure you think your taking a measurement, and the beam hits off someone and you get an inaccurate measurement so easy.
> 
> The only laser I have is a level laser, I swear by those. When your doing a big commercial rough in and you have floor drains, shower drains, clean outs and w/c's they REALLY come in handy!


What level do you have??


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Bosch dlr130. This is not a level but for distance measurement. Huge difference.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For me and what I use a tape or roller for, I just don't think it'd be worth it. They're cool little gizmos though. 

Save your money. Hell, you'll probably have one on your phone in 18 months.







Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Probly already is somewhere lol. As an example though, I needed to run water lines in a sheetmetal shop. I measure the 30ft from floor to ceiling by simply setting it on the floor and pointing up. And lengthways I put it against one wall and aim it at the other. Takes literally seconds in the right applications and saves breaking out a ladder and bringing along a extra hand.
I don't use it everyday, at the same time I have seen plenty of times I wish I remembered it was right there in the glove box next to my digital camera and case of batteries.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Bosch dlr130. This is not a level but for distance measurement. Huge difference.


 I have one of those -- It was great for doing material lists on new jobs.

It's sitting in a drawer down in my office waiting for me to remember to buy batteries.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

They work great.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder how accurate they are.
Within an 1/8" at 150'?
If a guy was out grounding an interior articulate floor out over 100' from the block.Could he plumb bob off it to hit walls with his fittings?

Pain in the azz jumping in and out of ditches like a WWI mortar field with a helper wasting time on the wall.

3-4 years ago an apprentice for the Union back east told me he got one.
Although he hadn't tried it yet he thought it would work.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> I wonder how accurate they are.
> Within an 1/8" at 150'?
> If a guy was out grounding an interior articulate floor out over 100' from the block.Could he plumb bob off it to hit walls with his fittings?
> 
> ...



I use mine for estimating but I don't think I would trust it for laying out ground work.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I use mine for estimating but I don't think I would trust it for laying out ground work.
> 
> Mark


Back to strings like a spider.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh hell yes the laser tape measure is great (for certain applications) . I was on a big hospitol job (new construction). We were doing some serious production. All of our hangers were set by laser and all the unistrut trapezes were set by laser. Did you ever try droping your tape down to the floor on a windy day trying to get a measurement from 15 ft? Usually I have a weght tied to a tape to get it to work well. I was issued a bosch laser and after a day getting the hang of it got to where I liked it better. The job was a bit boring spending monthes on end putting up hangers (all the hangers came prefab from shop) But man we got it done fast and accurate.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

drtyhands said:


> I wonder how accurate they are.
> Within an 1/8" at 150'?
> If a guy was out grounding an interior articulate floor out over 100' from the block.Could he plumb bob off it to hit walls with his fittings?
> 
> ...


Just remember this particular laser is for distance only. 
_If you're wanting to beam a laser line around the room to level off of that's a whole different tool and price. But even that is priceless in the right application._
I wonder how accurate they are.
_Within an 1/8" at 150'?_
_Laser tools are like any other tools. I've seen cheapos that were crap, but the one my dad had in the concrete business was accurate to 1/8" in 200ft. If set up properly possibly more accurate still. But that particular laser was 2k plus when he bought it in the 80's. I don't remember the brand but would have to ask brother as he has it now._


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What level do you have??


Picked up the new dewalt kit actually.










Only costs $700 Canadian, thought it was a great deal. Our old laser was really expensive, can't remember the brand, it was run over by a skid steer last year. The boss was pissed because he spent $1400 on it.

I figure the dewalt was a good deal, not just for the price, but it also runs on 18v batteries which we always have lots of, nothing worse than running out of C batteries and never buying new ones forever!

Probably not as great as other lasers, some lasers are accurate to a 1/64" of an inch over a mile, but for setting floor drains from 30ft away, I think they'd do jut fine thank you!


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

mine was a simple measuring device simply hold in hand point laser. I was measuring distance under 20 foot but tried it out on long 50 ft distance it was spot on.


----------

